

Consumers Like Brands Containing Likable Numbers - kmfrk
http://web.hbr.org/email/archive/dailystat.php?date=042811

======
kmfrk
Normally, I would link to the direct source, but the link in question[1] did a
terrible job of explaining the findings.

You can go to the source by clicking the title in the HBS article.

[1]:
[http://www.marketingpower.com/AboutAMA/Pages/AMA%20Publicati...](http://www.marketingpower.com/AboutAMA/Pages/AMA%20Publications/AMA%20Journals/Journal%20of%20Marketing%20Research/TOCs/SUM_2011.2/sources_and_consequences.aspx)

